# Rote Augen "entfernen"



## _voodoo (25. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen,

Ich hab da grad ein Bild von mir nur ich hab da voll die Dämonenäuglein, richtig schön rot  

Wie kann ich das mit Photoshop am besten wegretuschieren(?)

ciao voodoo


----------



## KEK16 (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Würd eine neue Ebene erstellen, dann den roten Bereich mit der Farbe deiner Wahl ausmalen und den Ebenenmodus auf Farbe stellen.


----------

